# 19 years old dont really no what to do !!



## Gracie1993 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well Hi everyone my name is grace 


Don't really know where to start but ill try from the beginning and i will prob babble on a bit so I'm going to say sorry before i do. 
I have always had problems with my periods all my life i started my periods when i was in year 5 not sure how old you are i think it about 8/9 its a bit vague for me. By the time i got to secondary school i was having a period every two weeks and having 2 weeks off school at a time so i was at school half the time i was meant to a month as i would be passing out being sick and up and down to the doctors.

anti sickness drugs and all sorts , then a doctor suggested the depo injection and i was having it all was going well the first time i had it it stopped my periods they vanished i was the happiest person in the world i was only 13 at this point and had been dealing with this for 4/5 years already. but after i had my seconded one my body seemed to reject it i was in agony i couldn't move through pain and i was bleeding none stop. one night i woke to my whole bed covered and in so much pain i crawled to the toilet feeling i needed to go. i then blacked out on the lo and woke up being sick my sister then called an ambulance when she came to my cries i was then taken to hospital and stayed for 4 day as they said i had hemeraged because of this high in hormones ! 
Needless to say i came of the depo and never had another one.

They then put me onto the mini pill i think it continued to bleed be in pain they would give me pills to stop the bleeds (although they didn't just the pain ) they chopped and changed what i was on and these sorts of episodes happened all the time .
i would continually have internal examinations and sit screenings done right up till i was 16 . i had enough at this point so i took my self to the doctors and demanded to see a gynecologist they sent me to one and i had an internal scan once again and this time they found things wrong i didn't really understand what he was saying to me but i needed to have 4 cysts removed a DNC a vaginal septum removed and some Lazar treatment they booked me into have this done the following month .
i had this done the pain was unbelievable i couldn't quite believe it i had 8 stitches running up the inside of my womb on the left hand side which made it hard to walk this was from where they had removed they Vaginal Septum .

the symptoms subsided for a little while then came back with a vengeance with the pain located over my right side more than my left so i went back to my GP and asked to be refereed privately as i was at braking point he did so and my consultant said he wasn't even going to examine me he informed me i had had 15 internal examinations and 9 ultra sounds and felt the need not to do any more ! He then said he was basically just going to do a laparoscopy and have a look properly .
after the op i woke to find him sat at the end of my bed i was only 18 and he said well everything went well but there's some things we need to talk about ! he then told me i couldn't have children both my Fallopian tubes were completely blocked he also removed more cysts and found scaring over my womb so not only was it impossible to get pregnant naturally i might not even be able to carry either .
he said he was expecting to find a double womb and serious birth defects of my reproductive organs because of the septum but he didn't he thinks i was born with partially blocked tubes as a birth defect but from my previous op i had got an infection unbeknown to me which finshed them off. there is no other reasons for the wrest of the stuff wrong ! 
The issues are now gone to a degree when it come to that other than the fact they think i have a low egg count because now i have now gone to the other extreme and have not have a period for 6 months and have just had a course of progesterone 1 3 times daily to send me on a high then to crash so i would kick start a period i did virtually nothing and I'm now waiting on my hormone blood test results ! 

well I'm so sorry that is sooo long its just hard having no one understand and i suppose I'm cramming it all in to see even if just one person  will no something or some part of what I'm going through as i no theres alot !!! 
sorry guys xx xxxxxx


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi hun im hazel I didnt want to read and run. Im so sorry hun you have being thought so much I really dont no what to say I never read a story like yours hun my heart goes out to you hun hugs and kisses hun


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Grace   Dont say sorry, I'm sorry that you've had to go through all of this and to be told that so young is devastatign for you I imagine?

Sounds like you've been through the mill my lovely and well done on being brave to post it all on here, there really are some kind people on this websitre who will make you feel at home.

Have any doctors/specialists talked to you about how all of this will affect your chances of having a baby in detail? I know you say you may have a low egg count that may not be true, despite all of your problems you are still very young, there is a blood test you can have which may indicate your ovarian reserve (how many eggs you have left) its called an AMH blood test.You say that your tubes are blocked there are ladies on here with no tubes at all and lots of other issues and they have got pregnant with the help of IVF. Unless you have been told by a fertility expert you cannot have children do not take their word for it.

Are you wanting to be a mum at the moment? are you in a relationship? I would speak to a specialist in IVF/fertility because some of the doctors and general consultants will often tell many women they can't have children. There are so many experienced clinics that can help women with a variety of problems don't give up hun xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Grace

What a lot you've been through, and from such a young age! Sounds like you're an incredibly brave and strong person.  I agree with Staceyemma, don't give up hope, sounds like you need to speak to a fertility specialist and get some real hard facts first.  There are many ways to become a mummy if you're happy to explore all options    Good luck and try and stay strong   xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

well hat's off to you grace for having survived all that and still having the courage to come in here and talk about it, good grief. sending you lots of healing positive energy x     
i hope wherever your journey takes you that you get to have fun and be free from pain. And if you want to be a mum i hope you get that wish too.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Massive    *Gracie*

What a journey you've been on and what strength you have shown. 
I really wish you the very best on your journey   

I'm not quite sure where's best to sign post you - but please have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout 

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best   our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Tis xx


----------



## Gracie1993 (Apr 11, 2012)

can i just say thank you so much guys means the world just to have some ppl that actually care ppl i talk to in my life just dont have a clue how up setting it is to be told this when  i am only 19 and my friends ither already have or in process or dont really care having childeren.
its hard coz i feel like one in a million !! 
my mum had alot of problems but she passed away last year and she was the only one i could talk to but i kept alot from here coz she was so porly.
and in answere to bubbles 46 i am having lots of blood tests at the minute because i havn't had a period in 5 months and they dont no what is going on i dont no what they are for to check hormone levels i think. i would love to be a mum now or anytime i just would love to have a baby and feel pregnat because im not sure if i will ever get that and its killing me but where ever i got they keep telling me i am too younge for them to do anything for me they just wont because im too younge ! 
if i was going through menapours they would do something but because im not and im fit and healthy other than what they tel me they say they wont do anything unless i pay for it. 
like having my eggs harvested and fertilised if i do have a low count. or even if i want it just incase ! 
i dont have that sort of money and the doc basically laughed at me when  i suggested it they think im stupid im sure ! 
my one aim in life was to be a mother as good as my mum she was amazing and had a hard time getting me and my sisters but was there no matter what and thats all i wanted and it feels asif it has been taken away from me with out me even having a choice !! 
why is this life so unfair !!
sorry again lol !! 
gracie xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey       How do they know you're not going through menopause if you've not had bloods back.  They seem to be pre-empting things to me.


Fingers crossed those results come back quick and you find a way ahead and some answers ... Loads of info on here honey and even more importantly - lots of support.


Tis xx


----------



## Gracie1993 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks so much sweetheart means alot and i will get bloods back this week or next i think so will be going mad till then ! never mind hey kent keep winding my self up all time !! thanks so much hun x


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

hi Gracie,

First i really wanna say im so sorry about all that you have been through, it sounds awful and as im sure others have said you are obviously a very strong person to deal with it all.

Despite this, i am glad i stumbled upon your post, i am 22 and was 16 when i found out i had gone through the menopause, so although both very different we do share some things ie not being able to have children, 

personally i am really struggling at the minute and its nice to no there is someone else out there roughly the same age as me who is in a similar situation. 
If you every wann chat or even rant on about everything that is going on then feel free. 
It would be amazing to talk to someone else so young that is actually interested/ understands what is going on in our heads dont u think?

Muchos Love..
Becca 
xxxxx


----------



## Buttley (Jan 12, 2012)

Gracie 1993

Although I can not even begin to understand what you have / are going through, there was no way I could read such a post without commenting on how very brave you are.

Beccas is someone who can hopefully relate to you and your situation and I am sure that if there are others on here with similar stories, you'll hear from them!

I'm also sorry to read about the loss of your mum - my heart goes out to you Gracie.

Very best wishes to you.

Michelle Xx


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Gracie

Your story really touched me and i totally admire how strong u are having to deal with all this so young. Waiting for results can be agonising i know but stay strong and come on here whenever u feel low.  It can feel sometimes like you're the only one going through this stuff and that can be ever so scary so i agree that talking to Becca via private messaging will really help you both. 

All my love and best wishes for the future. xx


----------

